# Just... Bleh.



## Virothisk (Jan 17, 2017)

Minor rant here... I have canvassed my city looking for any computer/electronic scrap. Every single computer repair/seller/whatever has a company come in and take their unusable equipment. I explained to them what it is that I do, and that I would be happy to pick up the equipment for FREE - But they'd still rather PAY someone to come and get their scrap stuff.

So I am more or less stuck with Craigslist and local facebook buyer/seller pages, which doesn't net much at all.

I am not sure what else to try. I have made some progress with businesses that use electronics, but their volume is very low (average 1 pc a month gets tossed out).

Anyone have any ideas? I am wondering if I could get 'certified' as a e-waste recycler so I could make some kind of 'business', I don't really know what these other businesses do to be qualified to charge and take the scrap. Wish I could do that 

Thanks.. Just wanted to vent a bit.
V


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 17, 2017)

Make some flyers. Maybe some business cards. Stay persistent...when I first started dealing with a local jeweler, he would barely pay me right for my refined gold...now, after seeing him for months on end, he gives me great business. The people you see and talk to need to know that you are legit, and determined, and then after awhile they may come to their senses and see the value that you could serve. Heck, I'd keep playing on the aspect that they PAY them, and YOU do it for FREE...money talks


----------



## Grelko (Jan 17, 2017)

Virothisk said:


> So I am more or less stuck with Craigslist and local facebook buyer/seller pages, which doesn't net much at all.



I get most of my electronic scrap while picking up "scrap metal", or just driving around town on trash night.

As Topher said, (Make some flyers. Maybe some business cards. Stay persistent). Adding to it, don't forget word of mouth. Ask your neighbors, that if they ever have any, you'll be happy to take it off their hands. Slowly build up a good base with people you know through town and they'll might tell their friends. Before you know it, you could have people calling all day long.

If you did make flyers, I've heard of people putting up a crate or dumpster, that people can bring their electronics for disposal/recycling (some towns do this). Rent one for the weekend or a month, sit back and watch it fill up 8) You could end up with a bunch of CRT Tvs doing this, unless you specify what you're willing to take.

Have you checked any schools yet, even a public library or grocery store? They could have a load of old projectors, registers etc, that are sitting in storage.

I have used Craigslist once or twice and haven't been on Facebook for a long time, but after 2 years of getting scrap metal, I know a lot of people. The old ways still work.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, that is the downfall of the bin left to just be filled by the people. Crt monitors not only take up space, they can sometimes cost money to get rid of properly. When I was posting flyers up, I had those and old tv's on my "cannot accept" list. ...of course, I was a sucker and if a sweet old lady asked what to do with it, I took it and footed the bill for its disposal..


----------



## butcher (Jan 18, 2017)

Many companies fear someone may get their data stored on their old computer and will pay for its destruction, The few dollars you may pay for their trash is not as important to them as ensuring their data is safely destroyed so it does not get into the wrong hands.

In order to get their trash, you may have to prove to the company the data is safely destroyed and can not be retrieved...


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 18, 2017)

That too is an excellent point that butcher brought up. A simple destruction of data contract could also help ease their minds and get them to switch to you. Print up a few, and when you go by the computer places and talk to them, you could mention that it is a service you offer. You would then have to, of course, destroy the data. But, that's a minor thing if you are getting a major source of escrap.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 18, 2017)

A simple destruction of data contract could also help ease their minds and get them to switch to you. Print up a few, and when you go by the computer places and talk to them, you could mention that it is a service you offer. You would then have to, of course, destroy the data. But, that's a minor thing if you are getting a major source of escrap.

If it were only that easy. You may get into the front door of some companies with a smile and a hand shake
but the vast majority of the time you won't get out with anything that might contain data on it for sure!
Big companies (and anyone really) have too much at stake as far as a data breach is concerned. Vastly
damaging to them with large potential liabilities from litigation.

Having said that, I pick up equipment all the time from small companies (even law firms) because my
contact knows that I will do exactly what I say I will do from years of experience. I cover their *ss and they
know it, so I get free reign in their shops because of what I do with what I pick up for reuse or recycling
as a Registered Refurbisher with Microsoft. They know I'm not going to risk losing that status by cutting
corners with their material.

Anyway, thanks to government rules and regulations the recycling business is more and more moving
to the big boys with the big boy certifications like the ones from R2 and e-Stewards. There is still some
meat on the bone but it's not like it was when I started dealing with mainframes in the early 80's!! 8) 

https://sustainableelectronics.org/
http://e-stewards.org/


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 18, 2017)

glorycloud, what would you suggest for a new guy starting out then? Would there be anything in particular you think would help get a foot in the door? How would one assure the client their data will be destroyed beyond signing a contract with them? These are things I would truly like to know, as I may be getting a deal with a highschool for their old tech, and I want to give them peace of mind. (and also cover my, and their butts!)
-thanks in advance
toph


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 18, 2017)

There are many sources of computers. I do some work for "scrappers" and for non-ferrous metals
scrap yards that don't like computers. I have teamed up with some to actually process, sort and sell 
material for them. They keep the metals, wire, etc. that they know what to do with and want and
I take a percentage for my non-profit from the proceeds of the e-scrap material like memory, CPU's, MB's, etc.
I also negotiate to keep certain things for me like old computers and some other vintage items (like me).
They love it and it helps me send more laptops and computers to those in need locally and worldwide.

Now, I have a one minute elevator speech ready that I give to anyone who will stand still long enough to 
listen. I also keep business cards with me at all times and I am quick to point people and businesses to the 
website for the non-profit I operate and to the FB page. Keep some pictures of piles of scrap computers
and tell people what you did with them. There are some tree huggers that will love you for it. Find out
what is important to them and get creative!! Find a way to meet their need in an excellent way! If you
keeping doing things right, the word will get out and the material will come. 8)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 18, 2017)

Good to know! Thank you much.

I already have an "in" I suppose you could say. I went to the highschool, many many years ago, and actually, one of my old teachers is on my facebook, and she saw a couple of my posts where I showed off a little gold, and it evolved from there. I hate facebook, and really only use it to post pictures of my kids and my gold and stuff...I have actually had a couple people see that, and in turn sold me scrap, just because they knew me and what I did/do. 

...I guess what they say is true, "It's all who you know.."


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 18, 2017)

Indeed!


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 18, 2017)

I do the same thing with a local scrap yard, and I believe I'm the only one that's allowed to buy from them...or at least from the "good pile"....if it's something I want, I give 100% of boardsort pricing, cash, knowing full well that he's not going to get any better pricing. 

I've been showing him how to sort motherboards vs telecom vs other grades for years. I try to keep him up to date on current tactics, such as people bringing in motherboards with the north and south bridges removed. I am also quick to make sure to re-grade things that are improperly graded (happens a lot).

The operations manager jokes that I'm her best employee....and I'm not even an employee.

Now, compare that to the other yard, where I was previously buying high grade / motherboard grade for $2 / lb (and wasn't taking advantage), and was trying to help them learn. They learned alright...they jacked my buy price up to $5/lb. So, now all I buy there is clean cell phone board & hard drive board. This yard and I have had similar dealings for years. This yard also tends to cater to the junkie crowd, so they don't trust anybody.

As for data destruction. I once had a repair shop that I would help out on occasion....he had a pile of hard drives, but was scared to get rid of them. I just brought my hydraulic press and put a spike through the platters. That satisfied him, and I got them for free. He eventually got greedy and wanted more and more money, so I stopped. 

I generally buy at 50% of boardsort for people that will otherwise sell to the scrap yard, except memory and cpu's. Those I keep higher, so that if my customers were to discover boardsort, they wouldn't feel cheated. I don't ship to Boardsort, but drive out there once a year. Actually haven't been buying e-scrap for a long time. 

What gets my goat are the community recycle/roundup events where a firm is so nice to come in and offer their services to your community. You can bring them all of your old e scrap and they'll RECYCLE it. I guess it wouldn't bother me so much if I didn't know how much $$ they are making. Give 30% of the profits back to the community (and I say profits because I understand that there are costs).


----------



## Grelko (Jan 18, 2017)

The easiest way for me to let people know that their data is safe, is that when I get a computer from someone, I ask if they want their data/hard drive back. I've pulled a few and handed it right back to them while standing at my truck. Either way, I tear it down completely and recycle/refine it, so the data is safe. 

They'll most likely call you back to pick up more stuff, since they know that their data is safe.

I have to say, that it's great how there's people on here who are all over the place when it comes to scrap electronics. You have the folks that just drive around "picking" scrap, all the way up to people who actually own refineries, so you get information from everywhere.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Viro

You're looking at doing this properly and that's a great thing. 

I'm not sure what the licensing situation in the US is but I'll explain ours in the UK as there may be a parallel path you can take that will allow you to get more success.

We have people operating with a $50 waste transfer licence. Nice shiny card that you can show people that demonstrates you are legally allowed to transport waste. For another $750 you can apply for what's called a T11 exemption which also allows you to store waste. This lasts for a number of years and involves the relevant official looking at your place and making sure that no liquids can leak into the ground and that it has a roof. A little piece of paper or two can make all the difference. For someone like you who isn't scared to go and see people, it could make a huge huge difference.

Also as wisely pointed out previously, offer a data destruction service. This helps. 

Good luck.

Jon


----------



## 4metals (Jan 19, 2017)

In the US waste is usually referred to in a way to address hazardous and non hazardous materials. And the EPA has different designations for different levels. Treatment, storage and disposal permits. 

As far as I know, unless something has changed DRASTICALLY, picking up old computers and e-waste does not involve waste permits, and even if it did, there is an exemption for recoverable levels of precious metals contained. So, any processing you do involving chemicals on a large scale technically involves getting the permits because you generate waste but processing e waste and transporting computers and the like may involve a scrap dealers permit but that is a local requirement and not done everywhere.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jan 19, 2017)

Im with glorycloud and topher, I tell everyone I meet. Even if they show no interest, I hand them a flyer or card. I actually had to stop for a while so I could catch up on what I have. As far as data, take the HDD apart right in front of them or carry one that is dismantled with you. Remember that piece of mind is worth more than gold, give them piece of mind and they will give you their gold. I gotta get to work, take care guys.

Mike


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Jan 21, 2017)

My first supplier used to format all the drives he gave me. Now that we have a good working relationship, and he has seen my shop, he doesn't bother.

What I can suggest to you, is to make yourself look professional. Thats why everyone is suggesting business cards and flyers. If you walk in and just ask about stuff, you look like you're seeking freebies. 

Ask to set up a meeting with the owner, leave your information behind. Start with smaller shops and build a reputation. I am currently the only recycler I know of in my county. There are no big box stores that do electronics drop-off, so this makes a mutually beneficial relationship with my supplier.


----------

